# Screw Gun Design Research



## nicascott1 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am a product design student at Arizona State University and I am currently working on a research project for redesigning the Screw Gun. To ensure credibility throughout this project, I was hoping that frequent users of this tool could answer the following list of questions. When answering the questions please be as honest and detailed as possible. I am looking for your great insights to help me improve my design.

Thank you in advance for your help!

1) Do you find any other uses for your screw gun other than hanging drywall? If so for what?

 2) What brand do you prefer and why? You can also include any details about brands that you will not use anymore and why you avoid them.

3) Do you have any tricks or techniques that simplifies the use of the Screw Gun?

4) Do you have any specific problems or complaints about Screw Guns or how they work?

5) Have you ever made any modifications or thought of modifications to the Screw Gun that would make your job easier?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

1. absolutely not! my drywall tools are just that drywall tools, wouldn't waste my brushes precious lifespan on anything other than what the tool was intended for.
2. dewalt, i have tried every other manufactures guns only to prefer dewalts perfectly balanced, quality built, and smoother running tools, biggest thing I've noticed is that you don't have to be 100% straight when putting in a screw and won't grind your bit where as with the others if your off a degree or two you'll grind the bit and be forced to pull screw and replace.
3. experience is the only thing that will allow you to juggle a small handful of screws and zip em in just as fast as any collated gun.
4. some one already mentioned it in your other thread but longer brush life with an external way of changing them would be nice.
5.guys who install drywall for a living are not usually screw gun scientists lol  myself included, stick to the best one that's out there and let you tech guys make the changes.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd like to see a cordless autofeed-screwgun(>4000 rpm) and cut-out tool combo because we use both. The battery should go on a belt with holsters on either side for each tool and power both tools at the same time. That way you'd get the best combination of ergonomics, mobility, and productivity.

Check out the autofeeds on the grabber.com site http://www.grabberman.com/SuperDrive/Media/DryWallToMetal1.wmv . The guys in the video have an interesting setup with coiled cords. Also, the hilti sf 4000A on their uk site.

I have dewalt cordless screwguns and cutout tool, and a hilti corded autofeeder. Senco Tyrex are popular as well.

It seems that each brand has different pros and cons - but I don't think any of them have it completely dialed. Hilti comes closest but they don't have a cut-out/zip tool. Call them up - maybe they'll want to help and it could lead to a job after graduation.

Good luck

D's


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Battery on the belt? Wouldn't be cordless anymore. My bags weigh enough without carrying two powertools and a battery pack. Maybe when will drywall the space station......:lol:


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

d's have you tried the tyrex collated gun yet, curious because you mentioned hilti being the closest to being "completely dialed" i own 6 corded hilti collated guns and they worked great at first then after break-in stage they started coming out of alignment (screw to bit) off a hairline causing misfires and found that just like regular screwguns if you were off just a degree in horizontal straightness you'd grind the screwhead and be forced to pull out and replace.
As of today i finally got my hands on the tyrex and man is that beast smooth (as were the hilti's when first got em) so only time will tell but my initial impression is that it's ahead of the field in the world of collated guns.
also do you use the hilti brand strip screws because there manufactured in the united Arab emirates, not that i don't like Arabs but imo screws that are manufactured in Asia seem to be better quality, grind less, and that translates to a longer bit life senco/tyrex manufacture theirs in Korea.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't personally had any experience with the Tyrex but was initially intrigued that they were offering a cordless gun and cut-out combo. The fact that they we're still with lower voltage Ni-cad made me think that battery life and weight was going to be a problem as well as lower RPM. I run my dewalts with the lighter Li-ion batteries, as well as all my other dewalt cordless tools. I'd be interested in hearing more reviews of the Tyrex. Their corded gun design looks very well thought out.

I went with the Hilti because of the relative lower screw price(I use Hilti brand) as compared to Quickdrive system (twice as much), good reviews from other users, and that it easily converst back to a high performing non-collated screwgun. I'm disappointed to hear from your experience that they lose their accuracy over time. Guess I'll have to wait and see. I'd consider going Tyrex if the Hilti craps out before it's time.

When i said "completely dialed" I was referring to their cordless/autofeed/belt powered model. Can't say I've ever tried the battery on the belt setup but it would seem less problematic than being tied to the extension cord and the convenience more important than extra weight. Might be time for suspenders though!

Did you look at that Grabber.com video and the cord setup?

D's


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't personally had any experience with the Tyrex but was initially intrigued that they were offering a cordless gun and cut-out combo. The fact that they we're still with lower voltage Ni-cad made me think that battery life and weight was going to be a problem as well as lower RPM. I run my dewalts with the lighter Li-ion batteries, as well as all my other dewalt cordless tools. I'd be interested in hearing more reviews of the Tyrex. Their corded gun design looks very well thought out.

I went with the Hilti because of the relative lower screw price(I use Hilti brand) as compared to Quickdrive system (twice as much), good reviews from other users, and that it easily converst back to a high performing non-collated screwgun. I'm disappointed to hear from your experience that they lose their accuracy over time. Guess I'll have to wait and see. I'd consider going Tyrex if the Hilti craps out before it's time.

When i said "completely dialed" I was referring to the conceptual design of their sf 4000a belt pack model, can't speak for actual performance though. Seems less problematic than being tied to the extension cord and the convenience more important than extra weight. Might be time for suspenders though!

Did you look at that Grabber.com video and the coiled cord setup?

Where did that design student go?

D's


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> 1. absolutely not! my drywall tools are just that drywall tools, wouldn't waste my brushes precious lifespan on anything other than what the tool was intended for.
> 2. dewalt, i have tried every other manufactures guns only to prefer dewalts perfectly balanced, quality built, and smoother running tools, biggest thing I've noticed is that you don't have to be 100% straight when putting in a screw and won't grind your bit where as with the others if your off a degree or two you'll grind the bit and be forced to pull screw and replace.
> 3. experience is the only thing that will allow you to juggle a small handful of screws and zip em in just as fast as any collated gun.
> 4. some one already mentioned it in your other thread but longer brush life with an external way of changing them would be nice.
> ...


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

what impresses me the most about the new tyrex collated guns is the new patented clutch something untill now only dewalt has truelly mastered, allways been my biggest complaint with all the other screwgun manufacturers, no stripped heads = longer bit life getting you more problem free production period.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> what impresses me the most about the new tyrex collated guns is the new patented clutch something untill now only dewalt has truelly mastered, allways been my biggest complaint with all the other screwgun manufacturers, no stripped heads = longer bit life getting you more problem free production period.


It seemed to me that the other brands, like Milwaukee, and Hitachi sp? I would try them out occasionally and they would push really good at first, but it would take only a few days, and you had to push like a s.o.b. Then the switches would go out in them. a couple of years ago I had problems with the dewalt switchs, or brushes. They wouldn't even last 6 weeks. I may be not quite as busy now or they fixed something, but they last a lot longer now. The model of screwgun I use now seems like it's the same as the old black and deckers that was used years ago, I'm glad they stuck with that design. I've only tried the collated screw guns once, and I didn't like the one I used because I had to push so hard on it, and if you don't set the screw with the first push, well to late, the other screw was already loaded on the bit, so it was either get out a screw driver and turn the screw in, or hammer it in and put another screw next to it. Either way it was a waste of time, and you had more stuff in the way, like the strips of screws. I always figured screw for screw that I could do it a lot faster by hand. Because I don't have to stop every 10 screws and put more strips in, or turn in the screws that didn't go in all the way by hand. But then again, it's hard to teach and old dog new tricks. 

Just like one of my guy's trying to talk me into buying a cordless router. I've tried the dewalt before his time, and didn't like it. It runs a little slower, especially in 5/8 ths, and you have to mess with batteries. Although I liked it for doing lids with there’s only 3 or 4 boxes per room to cut out, but if there is a lot of can's in a kitchen, fartfans in the bathrooms, forget it, give me a cord any day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Dewalt bought B & D and were one in the same for a few years back in the 90's. The also make the Grabber guns as private label, same gun different color. I'm kinda die-hard BD/Dewaly guy too, but agree that milwaukee does better on steel than wood. Just like the ergonomics of Dewalt way better.

And I've got one of those cordless Dewalt routers. They're the bomb for punch, etc. But I still want my corded if am hanging all day. Dewalt's router too is the best I've ever used. So glad to see the end of those converted 1/4" wood routers. They were great for doors and windows, but took up a lot of room on the truck.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*DeWalt*

I prefer the DeWalt and it seems the gun of choice in my area. Also Home Depot offers 2 corded guns now for around 100 bucks.

Corded or Cordless?

Both have their advantages but the corded seems to have more oomf when you need to screw through steel stud or install res bar.

Wouldnt mind seeing a system similar to nail guns used in framing where you could preload a bunch of screws then just point, aim and fire at the board without the current manual setting of each screw. (just a thought)

Another addition could be a stud finder for finding metal studs! 

Ok enough thoughts - rather be putting the mud on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Has any body seen that retarded knife gadget in Lowes? It has another blade under the sheet and a magnet to hold it tight. The idea is to cut both sides of the rock at the same time. When I saw it, I laughed so hard a think I peed a little....


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i have seen it on the net somewhere about a year ago, and also had a good laugh definatelly a diy gadget/gimmick would not even dare label it as a tool, a hangers tool pouch has limited and valuable real estate and should not be wasted with anything the likes of that thing.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Has any body seen that retarded knife gadget in Lowes? It has another blade under the sheet and a magnet to hold it tight. The idea is to cut both sides of the rock at the same time. When I saw it, I laughed so hard a think I peed a little....


 Yes, I'm the sucker that bought one, I don't hang enough to state whether its useful. Its called the "Goldblatt Bladerunner" their are threads here and at contractor talk about it. It actually does work though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Yes, I'm the sucker that bought one, I don't hang enough to state whether its useful. Its called the "Goldblatt Bladerunner" their are threads here and at contractor talk about it. It actually does work though.


You're kidding right? I see no advantage to having to position the sheet to have access to the back, then set it up, cut and then retrieve the back half, and then find room for the gadget in your pouch. I'm possibly the world's biggest tool junkie, but this thing belongs in the World's Dumbest Sh!* Museum.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You're kidding right? I see no advantage to having to position the sheet to have access to the back, then set it up, cut and then retrieve the back half, and then find room for the gadget in your pouch. I'm possibly the world's biggest tool junkie, but this thing belongs in the World's Dumbest Sh!* Museum.


Some day, I'm going to invent some lazer gadjet that will cut right though the rock and leave a clean factory edge everytime. Yep, I'm going to be a kazillionar.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Great hangers must all think alike. Been dreaming of that one myself, eliminate dog-nuts and rasping forever!


----------



## cody k (Apr 16, 2009)

I like to use the dewalt they are realy smoth


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

cody k said:


> I like to use the dewalt they are realy smoth


 Let me handle this. What the hell is so smoth about the dewalts. Personally, I think they are fairly smoooth.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Let me handle this. What the hell is so smoth about the dewalts. Personally, I think they are fairly smoooth.


My Dewalt is so smooooth I even bring her to bed with me. I gave her a name too, Sheila, mmmm sweet,sweet, Sheila, I'm gonna love you Sheila, love you all night long.:blink:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't bring mine to bed. My wife is the jealous type.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL... I love you guys!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Is it getting hot in here?:icon_redface:


----------

